# Goat Kid Ate Duck Food (Bloat/Choke)



## abraeri (May 11, 2020)

So I have 4 little kiddos. The oldest one is a boy and they all get a little bit of grain every night; the oldest is the only one that really eats it and not just nibbling.

Today the whole lot of them got out and got into the duck food. When found they ran away and the oldest had a little bit of foaming in the mouth.

His belly isn't particularly tight, and he isn't foaming anymore. He is also eating some pine branches. However he isn't perfectly good either, so I'm a little worried.

Their mothers were vaccinated with CDT and they are less than two months old so they haven't gotten their shots yet (planning to give at 2 and 3 months). I do have the vaccine on hand (not the anti-toxin).

Should I be worried about enterotoxemia if they have immunity from their mothers? What can I do to prevent the situation from going south?

Thanks.


----------



## Beekissed (May 11, 2020)

You could give a bit of a baking soda drench for him and then not give any grain for a few days, just clean water and repeat the BS if needed.


----------

